
Iran charges President Trump with ‘murder,' issues arrest warrant - stx
https://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/ny-iran-arrest-warrant-president-trump-killing-20200629-bphcdgci3vgchfpretlmuxfwxy-story.html
======
AnimalMuppet
One wonders how Iran would have reacted if Soleimani had been charged with
murder, and an arrest warrant issued...

------
sixhobbits
> Unfortunately, our website is currently unavailable in most European
> countries. We are engaged on the issue and committed to looking at options
> that support our full range of digital offerings to the EU market. We
> continue to identify technical compliance solutions that will provide all
> readers with our award-winning journalism.

Is GDPR compliance really so difficult?

~~~
sixhobbits
Maybe [0] is a better source.

[0] [https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-
east-53223523](https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-53223523)

